# The Anonymous GM again? Really?



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

They was just burying this shit on the network now they bring it back? Do they want to drive viewers away? Can't they just give us an actual GM? Foley? Sting? Hogan? i'd take any of them over this fucking horse shit again.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Dem botching email sound effects.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Ya'll wanted the Authority gone, be careful what you wish for :draper2


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Still better than "BEHOLD THE KING...!".


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

lol they have no ideas for top storylines outside of using a authority angle. Without it, they go back to the computer. this fucking company.


----------



## Devil's Anthem (Mar 25, 2013)

Better that then Bryan all over the show being cringe worthy.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

fpalm

They are going to make us beg for the Authority to return aren't they?


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)




----------



## CasualUKFan (Nov 24, 2014)

I agree it shows a lack of creativity. The only way I can accept this is if we found HHH or whatever is behind it yada yada. Otherwise fuck my life.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

somebody better beat that laptop to a pulp next week lol.


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

Please don't tell me this is how John Cena gonna give power back to the Authority.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

:vince$


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

That.

Ending.

Tho.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

They've COMPLETELY ran out of ideas. WWE is the dumbest company in America


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

It was the shittiest end for RAW in a long time.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

It's Eric Bischoff or I express my mild disappointment online.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

If they ended Raw with Cena, Ziggler, and Bryan having their little babyface celebration, that would have been fine.

But no. They have to have that awful sound go off and bring back this shit angle. 

Typical WWE. One step forward (last night), two steps back tonight (with the ending).


----------



## ~Eazy~ (Nov 30, 2011)

So Edge comes back next week to destroy it again and becomes Raw GM for the night??? plz?


----------



## Indywrestlersrule (Mar 2, 2014)

*WWE is pure evil*

The freaking computer GM?! This crap again?!! They are doing it on purpose now just to torture us fpalm


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*D list guest hosts and the God damn laptop? They bring back the worst of 2009 and 2011 and call it a new era? FUCK this company :fuckthis*


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

More :cole every Monday now


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Top notch stuff from the WWE as always.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Do they think People over the age of ten forgot Hornswoggle was revealed as the Anon GM last time?


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

I am officially done with WWE. I have gone on record as stating The Anonymous GM is the worst storyline EVER in this company's history. And now they have brought it back, I am done. Fuck this company.


----------



## Larfleeze (Jan 8, 2014)

*Re: WWE is pure evil*

We just supposed to pretend it was never revealed to be Hornswoggle?


----------



## Pojko (Jul 13, 2011)

Reminds of of the continued rehashing of the NWO from 1996-2000. Get some new material.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Did those dumb asses not notice them setting up a podium with a laptop that says Anonymous GM on the front?


----------



## henrymark (Apr 11, 2012)

And people wanted the Authority gone fpalm 

What a shit episode .


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Would make sense if the Anonymous gm is really Triple H and he makes things even worse for everyone so Cena has to regrettably reinstate him. Then you can have Triple H reveal that it was him all along. But, I doubt they are smart enough to do this.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Rise and fall of WWE will have this moment. :lol


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I actually enjoyed this angle last time. :draper2 

It was a nice little mystery and one that never really needed to be solved. An off-stage power figure was interesting and also isn't going to come out and cut 45 minute promos every week. I'm kind of glad it's getting it's second wind: the Hornswoggle thing was lame.

I imagine this is how Triple H will come back anyway. Anonymous GM will be evil and terrible and Trips and Steph will be reinstated in a few months.

I do have to wonder how the hell they got the podium out there when as far as anyone knew Bryan was still the GM for the night. That was random.


----------



## T'Challa (Aug 12, 2014)

Lol I mean even JBL and King sounded pissed, Cole happy he is getting more airtime again.

In a way it isn't bad but I know this is going to end in HHH was right all along. Would have liked WWE without a GM add a bit of chaos also.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Yup it is officially back to the 2009 ear where Celebs ran wild and now we are back to this 2011 GM computer. :fuckthis and fuck the creative staff for this shit. :gtfo


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

I'm hoping this is a temp thing, cause it's Cyber Monday, and the week after it'll be someone else. I hope, because I cannot take that. The only thing worse would have been EXCUSE ME. 

lets just go through temp gm's till you've got your story straight shall we. hopefully.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

FriedTofu said:


> Rise and fall of WWE will have this moment. :lol


lol WWE screwed WWE


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

This company is fucking pathetic


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I"m sure some of you marked out when you heard... "CAN I HAVE YOUR ATTENTION PLEASE" :lol :lol


----------



## CasualUKFan (Nov 24, 2014)

Créole Heat said:


> Would make sense if the Anonymous gm is really Triple H and he makes things even worse for everyone so Cena has to regrettably reinstate him. Then you can have Triple H reveal that it was him all along. But, I doubt they are smart enough to do this.


This.


----------



## Culebra75 (Feb 22, 2013)

Hornswoggle must've gotten a contract renewal. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Tonight should have been about Ziggler and Sting.

Instead, Sting was nowhere to be found and Ziggler was in a meaningless tag match wrestling two guys that aren't even wrestlers anymore.

Great follow-up, WWE.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I pray this is just part of the storyline of The Authority purposely making Raw shit just so everyone wants them back. Either way this is shitty, so we either gotta deal with this anonymous GM shit again or we gotta have the 20 minute Authority promos on Raw every week. Take your pick be castrated or forced to eat diarrhea shit.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Créole Heat said:


> Would make sense if the Anonymous gm is really Triple H and he makes things even worse for everyone so Cena has to regrettably reinstate him. Then you can have Triple H reveal that it was him all along. But, I doubt they are smart enough to do this.


It's obvious this is where they are going with it because why have Vince say ''There must be a way to fix this'' if they weren't going down that route. 

I have to laugh seriously. Last night was for nothing. Short term booking is fucking destroying them. 

I hope with this Anonymous GM shit they get their lowest rating of all time next week. They deserve it.


----------



## LoveHateWWE (Jan 2, 2014)

I knew the Authority leaving was a bad idea, they don't know how to book _anything_ else. This is what we get fpalm.


----------



## Weezy the WWF Fan (Aug 11, 2013)

Chan Hung said:


> I"m sure some of you marked out when you heard... "CAN I HAVE YOUR ATTENTION PLEASE" :lol :lol


I kinda did


----------



## im_THAT_legend (Nov 24, 2014)

Well played hunter....well played


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Well IWC keep poking at WWE for being predictable. Be careful what you wish for.


----------



## tbp82 (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: WWE is pure evil*

Triple H stated you'd beg him to come back. The computer gm will be even more outta control than The Authority the faces will beg Cena to bring The Authority back. Cena will give in and eventually it will be revealed the computer gm was the mcmahon family to get the authority back in power.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I just hope they actually have a plan this time around, but right now this just screams pure fuckery.


----------



## henrymark (Apr 11, 2012)

Are you not sports entertained? :vince5 :vince$


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

As long as I don't ever have to listen to Stephanie again they can have Grumpy Cat come back as the permanent Raw GM for all I care.,


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Phaedra said:


> I'm hoping this is a temp thing, cause it's Cyber Monday, and the week after it'll be someone else. I hope, because I cannot take that. The only thing worse would have been EXCUSE ME.
> 
> lets just go through temp gm's till you've got your story straight shall we. hopefully.


At least Vicky was tolerable but this laptop GM shit isn't. :tenay


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

HHH told you you'd be pleading for him to come back.

LOOK WHAT YOU'VE DONE MARKS AND AUTHORITY HATERS!!!


----------



## LOL-ins (Jun 26, 2014)

*Guest GM's are back*

Fuck. Worst part of 2009 is back again we are getting weekly GM's again.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

> Would make sense if the Anonymous gm is really Triple H and he makes things even worse for everyone so Cena has to regrettably reinstate him. Then you can have Triple H reveal that it was him all along. But, I doubt they are smart enough to do this.


they will....


anyway :lol :lol that ending was awesome :lol a Michael Cole Heel Turn :lol


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

Didn't they reveal the anonymous GM to be Hornswoggle like 2 or 3 years ago?

Talk about insulting he intelligence of your audience.


----------



## StanStansky (Jun 27, 2012)

Most positive reaction this company has had in a long time after last night and this is how they follow it? Good fucking god. You honestly have to try to be this bad. At this rate an El Torito run with the title is imminent.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

I loled. Nobody could have predicted this lol


also we need that JBL facepalm gif stat!


----------



## Shenroe (Jul 18, 2013)

KINGPIN said:


> Still better than "BEHOLD THE KING...!".












I was in my 5th year break when the annymous gm era kick started( came back in march '13), in retrospective considering the shit we had this with the botched Authority angle, 
2012 wasn't that bad. I kinda missed wrestling being just fun like it was today, no economic lectures/dark trio ambushing people 3 hour long/ authority shenanigans in the ME.. Now it's back to being a wrestling show just like in 2011/12, where anybody can step up and reach for that ME opportunity. I think we needed that break after 2 years of being all serious/best for business/B+ player etc.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Phaedra said:


> somebody better beat that laptop to a pulp next week lol.


Those spam mails are annoying! It give me the biggest laugh of the week so not all bad.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

fuck this shit 

i was all happy seeing noble and mercury in a match then they pull this


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

BtheVampireSlayer said:


> At least Vicky was tolerable but this laptop GM shit isn't. :tenay


The laptop won't be coming out shrieking 'excuse me' or cutting long-winded pointless promos each week.


----------



## Creative name (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: WWE is pure evil*



tbp82 said:


> Triple H stated you'd beg him to come back. The computer gm will be even more outta control than The Authority the faces will beg Cena to bring The Authority back. Cena will give in and eventually it will be revealed the computer gm was the mcmahon family to get the authority back in power.


That actually makes sense from a WWE POV


----------



## IHaveTillFiveBitch (Nov 11, 2010)

Fuck this shit


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

Lol at everyone thinking the anonymous gm is going to be a permanent thing or even a temporary thing, its obvious its going to be a one time thing just how Daniel Bryan was a one time thing tonight, you guys are so gullible


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ratedr4life said:


> Didn't they reveal the anonymous GM to be Hornswoggle like 2 or 3 years ago?
> 
> Talk about insulting he intelligence of your audience.


They even mentioned that on the network on one of the countdown episodes recently, they shit all over the angle which is funny since they're bringing it back. If it didn't work the first time it'll work a 2nd time!

Seriously though if they're gonna force this shit on us until Cena hires The Authority back we're screwed.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

God I hope not fpalm

I'll be happy with anyone. Just not that damn Anonymous GM crap.


----------



## Arm005 (Nov 15, 2013)

They wouldn't bring it back if they didn't have a plan. They most likely already know who it is and have a whole story figured out. It would be boring if the authority left and then nothing happened. This is a nice cliffhanger for next week and a good chance for WWE to right a previous wrong. One of the first issues will probably be disproving hornswoggle as the GM just to get him out of the picture right off the bat.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

TheLooseCanon said:


> More :cole every Monday now[/QUOTE
> 
> the moment they showed that fucking laptop and he stood up I lost my shit I sat through heel cole once before i'm not going through that again


----------



## im_THAT_legend (Nov 24, 2014)

Ratedr4life said:


> Didn't they reveal the anonymous GM to be Hornswoggle like 2 or 3 years ago?
> 
> Talk about insulting he intelligence of your audience.


This is when wwe goes reverse tna on us. And by that I mean instead of dropping a storyline with no explanation, they're forgetting they gave us a conclusion to this and will make it like we never saw a resolution to this crap


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Arm005 said:


> T*hey wouldn't bring it back if they didn't have a plan*. They most likely already know who it is and have a whole story figured out. It would be boring if the authority left and then nothing happened. This is a nice cliffhanger for next week and a good chance for WWE to right a previous wrong. One of the first issues will probably be disproving hornswoggle as the GM just to get him out of the picture right off the bat.


Remember who you're talking about.


----------



## BoJackson (Aug 30, 2012)

My guess (if it isn't gonna be the Triple H in secret scenario) is that it'll end up being Bad News Barrett. Idk why, but just seems like something that could work.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Marcos 25063 said:


>


Yep. I'll be looking forward to your non-long winded promos, Mr. Dell. (Y)


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Guest GM's are back*

Also the Guest Host bullshit as well.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

RatedRudy said:


> Lol at everyone thinking the anonymous gm is going to be a permanent thing or even a temporary thing, its obvious its going to be a one time thing just how Daniel Bryan was a one time thing tonight, you guys are so gullible


Well i don't know the email said "Next week order will return" which makes me think tonight with Bryan was just a boss free episode and next week the replacement authority comes. I doubt they're gonna pull different authority figures out of their ass every week.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Ugh...not this again. I hated the laptop.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

I'm sure it's going to be revealed as Triple H. The angle is going to be oh my god how awful is this, and the anonymous GM making life hell for Cena that people clamor to bring back The Authority.

At least I hope this is what they're doing and they haven't completely lost their mind.


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

They are obviously trolling us. This will lead to something other than 6 months of "can I have your attention please."


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Arm005 said:


> They wouldn't bring it back if they didn't have a plan.


Mind you I'm pretty much the one person here who was a fan of this storyline but hahahahahhaha


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Chan Hung said:


> I"m sure some of you marked out when you heard... "CAN I HAVE YOUR ATTENTION PLEASE" :lol :lol


I legit did. This shit's so fucking stupid that it actually transcends being stupid and becomes hilarious. :lol :lol


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

I'm with Kingpin. This will still be more tolerable than Triple H and Stephanie and their 20 minute promos every week. At least for the while.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Marcos 25063 said:


>


I though Edge did his job taking it out. But it's back :sad:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

They wouldn't bring it back if they didn't have a plan? How did this storyline end last time? That Hornswoggle was the anonymous GM the entire time, and it was revealed in a comedic, throwaway segment.

Yeah, you're going to have to excuse me if I'm not confident in what they have supposedly have "planned" this time around.

Speaking of, since it was revealed that it was Hornswoggle, how the hell is this storyline even back? Makes no sense.


----------



## PrinceofPush (Jun 20, 2014)

May I have your attention, please!

I have just received an email from the Anonymous Raw General Manager.

AND I QUOTE...

:HA :maury :HA :maury


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

Edge to make a surprise appearance to destroy the laptop once and for all.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

CM12Punk said:


> Edge to make a surprise appearance to destroy the laptop once and for all.


----------



## Zigglar (Jun 26, 2014)

lol... so on the larry the cable guy night... wwe brings back the anon gm thing? fuck me sideways :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


did they do it throughout the show? or just an ending segment? im sure it doesn't really matter as both would be equally awful...

honestly, anyone paying to watch this stuff after this point (whether it be $100 at an arena or $10 at home) is an A+ FUCKING IDIOT


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

After last night I can't believe this shit. With every step forward...


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Superkick said:


> I'm with Kingpin. This will still be more tolerable than Triple H and Stephanie and their 20 minute promos every week. At least for the while.


I do like Triple H and I actually liked the Authority... but exactly. They just had a habit of coming out even when not feuding with anyone and taking up a combined 30+ minutes of tv each week not really doing anything. Hell even tonight the two of them came out and cut a good promo, I liked it, but... it could have been like half as long. Trips must like to hear himself talk or something as he just repeats the same thing over and over in different ways.

The Anonymous GM doesn't insert itself in storylines, is an off-screen Authority figure, can lead to some fun speculation, and doesn't come out cutting promos and bringing segment-long attention to itself. To all the people complaining about authority figures, isn't this exactly what we've been asking for? I'm all for the GM being back for a few months until Cena inevitably reinstates The Authority.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

t was originally supposed to be Triple H. Hoping they're re-doing it with the proper reveal this time.

- Vic


----------



## LOL-ins (Jun 26, 2014)

*Re: Guest GM's are back*



Cosmo Kramer said:


> Also the Guest Host bullshit as well.


So we get double bullshit. This is WORSE than 2009.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Guest GM's are back*

You're gonna go one on one... at the Summerfest.

it's like the WWE use old, terrible ideas as a defence mechanism. Can't wait for brawl for all II.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

PEOPLE POWER RETURNS NEXT WEEK BITCHES!
BELEE DAT!


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

ShowStopper said:


> Speaking of, since it was revealed that it was Hornswoggle, how the hell is this storyline even back? Makes no sense.


We are supposed to forget that ever happened.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Have you accepted Triple H as your lord and savior?


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Shouldn't the RAW GM upgraded to a tablet by now?


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Pojko said:


> Reminds of of the continued rehashing of the NWO from 1996-2000. Get some new material.


Too bad we don't have another company taking it out of its misery


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Zigglar said:


> lol... so on the larry the cable guy night... wwe brings back the anon gm thing? fuck me sideways :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao
> 
> 
> did they do it throughout the show? or just an ending segment? im sure it doesn't really matter as both would be equally awful...
> ...


Ending, Raw finished with the beeps going off Cena laughing and Cole putting his hands up in a 'nothing to do with me' way while laughing and JBL chucked his pen and put his head down, actually made me cry laughing.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> PEOPLE POWER RETURNS NEXT WEEK BITCHES!
> BELEE DAT!


i hope so i actually miss people power :kobe3


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Even when it happened I took the Hornswoggle thing as a joke. They basically said it was as much during the Countdown of GMs episode.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Guest GM's are back*

Wait what. I missed a few segments of RAW, is there actually a guest host next week again? Or are you just referring to the laptop.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

LigerJ81 said:


> I though Edge did his job taking it out. But it's back :sad:


There's only one explanation. 
Zombie Podium.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Guest GM's are back*

I wouldn't be surprised. Kathie Lee & Hoda were there last month, Grumpy Cat last week, Larry the Cable Guy tonight. Wouldn't be surprised if they're back on a semi consistent basis. Seems to be the direction they've been trying to go somewhat in recent times.


----------



## eldoon (Oct 18, 2012)

LOLWWE


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Guest GM's are back*



BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> Wait what. I missed a few segments of RAW, is there actually a guest host next week again? Or are you just referring to the laptop.


Guest star is pretty much Guest host and they've had it for a while now.
And the laptop is back again.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

What if instead of Edge destroying the laptop, it was Edge sending the emails this time? Maybe Edge has a break from filming that awful show and has some time to play Raw GM for a few months. I'd love to see Edge as RAW GM.


----------



## lifebane (Nov 28, 2013)

Twist: It was never hornswaggle.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Guest GM's are back*



LOL-ins said:


> So we get double bullshit. This is WORSE than 2009.


Agreed. It's like nothing happened at Survivor Series, it's like Survivor Series was a show of another promotion.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

I'll give em one thing no one saw this coming I mean after STING finally arrived in the wwe ziggler became the sole survivor everyone had high hopes this raw was going to be amazing and while it wasn't great it had some good stuff and then BOOM THE FUCKING LAPTOP RETURNS why they know we hate it so why do it and more to point why I am I even upset


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

And they want subscribers. :maury

Are they fucking stupid?


----------



## im_THAT_legend (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: Guest GM's are back*

Can we get john laurainitis back while we're at it..


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Arm005 said:


> They wouldn't bring it back if they didn't have a plan. They most likely already know who it is and have a whole story figured out. It would be boring if the authority left and then nothing happened. This is a nice cliffhanger for next week and a good chance for WWE to right a previous wrong. One of the first issues will probably be disproving hornswoggle as the GM just to get him out of the picture right off the bat.


I think this is the case. They must have known that having Hornswaggle be the GM last time went nowhere and upset a lot of people. so I imagine, if they're going to start this crap again, they have a plan. Though I must say I did have a facepalm while I was watching it as it happened.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Guest GM's are back*



im_THAT_legend said:


> Can we get john laurainitis back while we're at it..


People power










"I am the Executive Vice President of Monday night raw"

I still remember that botch :maury

And then Nash referring to him as "The executive vice president of talent personnel" :lmao

2009 and 2011 are back.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

:lol at people who think there's a plan in place. They've done this because they _don't_ have a plan, they clearly have no idea what to do post-Authority and are just going with whatever.

Probably pulled that fucking Anon-GM prop out of some production truck midway through the show and thought: "Fuck it."

I honestly hope to be proven wrong in the coming weeks, but I highly doubt it. They appear to be completely directionless.


----------



## Weezy the WWF Fan (Aug 11, 2013)

I was actually all roflmao the instant that sound came on.


----------



## rakija (Oct 22, 2013)

This fucking company never learns. This isnt them trolling. They truly think this is the smart decision


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

How the creative team felt when writing that episode.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I hope this whole thing leads to Cole vs Lawler 2 at Wrestlemania.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Geeee said:


> I hope this whole thing leads to Cole vs Lawler 2 at Wrestlemania.


Which means the Return of the Cole-Mine :cole


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Leonardo Spanky said:


> fpalm
> 
> They are going to make us beg for the Authority to return aren't they?


I think this was obvious from the moment they added the "Cena must bring them back" stip.


----------



## wacka (Nov 12, 2006)

whatever happened to Hornswoggle being the anonymous GM?


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

my face during 90% of Raw.


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

iam soo excitteed bout anonimos gmmm retornen




Sorry about that. My cat was walking on my keyboard.


----------



## henrymark (Apr 11, 2012)

wacka said:


> whatever happened to Hornswoggle being the anonymous GM?



It never happened, repeat after Vince:


----------



## RaheemRollins (Sep 15, 2014)

:kobe:westbrook3:jordyunk4

That pretty much sums up my reaction to that stupid Anonymous GM.. 

First that ridiculous main event and then that email. Are they trying to drive me away again.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Devil's Anthem said:


> Better that then Bryan all over the show being cringe worthy.


and what sucked about D.Bryan's rule tonight was that it felt like it was scripted for Authority, except instead D. Bryan was reading out the card. 


Why would D.Bryan put John Cena and Dolph Ziggler in a handicap tag match? But that was what happened.


----------



## HereComesTrouble (Jan 10, 2014)

"Be careful what you wish for" - :trips


----------



## robass83 (Dec 18, 2011)

Am I the only one around here who liked the anonymous raw gm lol?

the only bad part about that storyline was hornswoggle being the gm. If only they had picked someone else..

Pretty sure some one else is the anonymous gm now, or did wwe forget that they revealed it was hornswoggle


----------



## Malakai (Jan 10, 2014)

I missed the anonymous GM days, so this'll be my first time to witness such an atrocity.


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

HereComesTrouble said:


> "Be careful what you wish for" - :trips


True, I was missing the Authority not even half-way into the show.


----------



## HereComesTrouble (Jan 10, 2014)

Créole Heat said:


> Would make sense if the Anonymous gm is really Triple H and he makes things even worse for everyone so Cena has to regrettably reinstate him. Then you can have Triple H reveal that it was him all along. But, I doubt they are smart enough to do this.


This.


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

Fucking kill me now....


----------



## Yawn Cena (Aug 12, 2014)

I seen 3 faces celebrating in the ring after the usual pointless main event tag match then I turned over.

Then I See this thread, half expecting a random old bump post and I see it's back...

It's actually back :rko2 :LOL


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

I hope this turns Cole heel. His commentary is ten times better as a heel.


----------



## crazyrvd123 (Dec 17, 2007)

gamegenie said:


> and what sucked about D.Bryan's rule tonight was that it felt like it was scripted for Authority, except instead D. Bryan was reading out the card.
> 
> 
> Why would D.Bryan put John Cena and Dolph Ziggler in a handicap tag match? But that was what happened.


No shit, at least they could have had D Bryan screw the authority all night before this stupid GM repeat. But hey lets not make any sense at all or anything.


----------



## Down_Under_Thunder (Jul 2, 2014)

I took Cole's words to mean that there will be a new gm revealed next week, not that there would be a anonymous gm every week.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)




----------



## RVD'S BONG (Jan 3, 2012)

Seriously. ..i thought edge took care of that.wwe and inconsistencie, im ssurprise . They mentioned that stupid dr.yeah,thats dumb...


----------



## The Lion Tamer (Aug 17, 2014)

FUCK...THIS...SHIT!!!
:fuckthis


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

Am I the only one who liked the ending of RAW? :hmm: Must be because I wasn't watching around the original run of the Anonymous RAW GM. :draper2

Was it that bad?


----------



## Art Vandaley (Jan 9, 2006)

It sucked mainly cause it went on far too long then was just... forgotten about. Like one day just abandoned and never talked about again. And then like a year later they revealed it to be Hornswoggle. I was into the original angle for a while but it ended up as a travesty. 

Will mark if Cole starts saying "and I quote" again though.


----------



## Paigelovesme (Nov 20, 2014)

It's too bad Edge can't come back and spear the computer again!


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

That was a really great RAW. A ton of backstage segments like back in the attitude era, Big Shows great promo, ton of character development and personality being shown by people who don't normally get mic/backstage time, Adam Rose possibly turning into Leo Kruger, Noble and Mercury being fucking awesome....

and then this fucking god damn piece of shit comes back. Fuck me


----------



## Ivyy (Oct 14, 2006)

Not this shit again. They botched it last time by making Horns the GM. Why are they doing this to us again?
uttahere :no


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

General Manager Hornswoggle is back! :mark:


----------



## Iceman. (Jan 3, 2010)

I think it's a swerve, surely Sting will be the GM soon enough which will lead to feud with Triple H over power.


----------



## Erza Knightwalker (May 31, 2011)

I guess we're not supposed to remember that Hornswoggle was revealed to be the Anonymous RAW GM two years ago? I didn't mind them bringing it back, but the constant spamming of the iPhone notification sound at the end was completely unnecessary, like everyone ran out of words to say.



Créole Heat said:


> Would make sense if the Anonymous gm is really Triple H and he makes things even worse for everyone so Cena has to regrettably reinstate him. Then you can have Triple H reveal that it was him all along. But, I doubt they are smart enough to do this.


That would be a fucking awesome idea, implying that the "creative" team has the ability to look that far ahead in time, which they don't.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

The only way I'm accepting this whole anonymous GM from a laptop thing is if it's revealed to be Triple H. He got fired from all his power and it would make perfect sense if he was the one behind it.


----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

*Re: WWE is pure evil*



Indywrestlersrule said:


> The freaking computer GM?! This crap again?!! They are doing it on purpose now just to torture us fpalm


Yes. Yes they are. Did you see how both Lawler and JBL reacted? They know the Anonymous computer GM is crap. I don't see them doing it for any extended period of time. I think it will last about three weeks tops, and will actually have a basis when its done. At least I hope so. It is either HHH behind the keyboard or somebody else trolling the audience.Would be great if it was Edge


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Fucking lol.

Been saying this: Jamie Noble or Joey Mercury for Raw GM please :mark: :mark:


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

I think this board will end up missing the authority. In a few years ppl on here will talk about how good they were. just my opin.

I think it was best to axe them, as they were getting to be annoying. Overall I really liked them (ftw).


----------



## scorejockey (Jan 27, 2014)

Jesus Christ I can't believe anyone doesn't gets this.

HHH said the show is gonna be shit without them. The way to make it shit? The anonymous GM.

It was meta as hell. I swear I think there are more middle school kids on here then anything else.


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

Yeah, because legit making the show absolute shit is a great storyline.


----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

That's actually a great idea....

Have The laptop make all the matches for one night, and end that night with Teddy Long coming out and tossing it, taking over.

Then have a glorious smackdown and raw with nothing but tag team matches, and end that raw with Teddy taken out by an unseen assailant... who is then revealed to be David Otunga, with Johny.

Johny runs the show for a week and then gets pushed aside with EXCUUUSE ME.

Vickie runs the show for a week and then gets replaced by commissioner Foley / Regal

Then end it all by saying we don't need a GM, and we shall be guided by the ghost of Jack Tunney.


----------



## NXT83 (Jun 19, 2014)

"May I have your attention PLLLAAAAAAYYYSSSSEEEE"?

:cole


----------



## phenom64 (Nov 6, 2006)

:chan

I honestly have no idea why they would do it. The most hilarious/sad thing is that YET again, WWE insults their fanbase by hoping that we've forgotten that Hornswoggle is the GM.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

I don't know if I can do this shit again... 
It's blatantly insulting, but also trolling at it's finest.
I'll give it some time but if this goes on and on and on and involves Hornswoggle in any way, I'm out for real.
Just bring Johnny Ace out next week and do a month of People Power again. 

Anything but that damn computer and leprechaun.

Oh and Cole reading that shit like a broken record.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

This is just disgraceful... after all that great build at Survivor Series you just blow it on this crap? wow... just wow.


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

The Acquired Taste said:


> Am I the only one who liked the ending of RAW? :hmm: Must be because I wasn't watching around the original run of the Anonymous RAW GM. :draper2
> 
> Was it that bad?


I don't think it was that bad, no. But like you I wasn't around for 1.0 and apparently its been done and done badly and no reason to think this will be any different. But then, that's part of the point, eh?

They really should have a gimmick where the December shows are the absolute worst shows you can imagine. A WWE Murder Mystery. Open with Big Show dead in the middle of the ring. WHO FUCKING DID IT? Spend the rest of the show scouring the usual suspects and see if the WWE Audience can figure it out by the end of the show. I mean, can't be any worse than what they typically put out. Everybody is phoning it in at that point, so you might as well REALLY phone it in.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Did anyone catch JBL's reaction to the computer GM? He threw his pencil up in the air in discuss, then did a facepalm fpalm, then rolled his eyes and put his head on the desk (Even King had a negative reaction!). He had me laughing! I bet his reaction was how everyone felt.

(you can see JBL's reaction at 14:30)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JKfO5zQYMkM


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Are they actually determined to stop people watching? fpalm


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

He's baaaaack!


----------



## djkhaled (Mar 30, 2014)

Joseph92 said:


> Did anyone catch JBL's reaction to the computer GM? He threw his pencil up in the air in discuss, then did a facepalm fpalm, then rolled his eyes and put his head on the desk (Even King had a negative reaction!). He had me laughing! I bet his reaction was how everyone felt.
> 
> (you can see JBL's reaction at 14:30)
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JKfO5zQYMkM


lol you do realise they were most likely told to act like that, right?


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

I'd rather have someone stab my ears repeatedly with a fork than hear that soulless fuck Michael Cole announce he's received another e-mail.


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

It's fine. It'll last for one week and then they'll get someone else. 

Personally, I hope it's Brad Maddox.


----------



## eleventy1111 (May 14, 2014)

I'm not familiar with anonymous GM so I just thought all the Windows beeping was a really funny technical screwup.


----------



## Kaajo36 (Jul 23, 2014)

Anonymous GM for the win


----------



## Old School Icons (Jun 7, 2012)

Triple H was right, this company won't last more than 3 weeks.


----------



## pwlax8 (Jun 28, 2011)

This whole who runs the company thing has been done to death. Back when it was Vince and the corporation, it was something new and unique, but that was 10? 15 years ago? I just don't care anymore. I've always said if they really wanted to have an authority figure on the show, go back to the days of when Jack Tunney showed up every now and then to make rulings on title disputes, the occasional disciplinary action, etc.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Cole Mine next week plz.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Joseph92 said:


> Did anyone catch JBL's reaction to the computer GM? He threw his pencil up in the air in discuss, then did a facepalm fpalm, then rolled his eyes and put his head on the desk (Even King had a negative reaction!). He had me laughing! I bet his reaction was how everyone felt.
> 
> (you can see JBL's reaction at 14:30)





djkhaled said:


> lol you do realise they were most likely told to act like that, right?


JBL's reaction was fucking priceless regardless of it being scripted or not.


----------



## sexton_hardcastle (Oct 13, 2014)

I actually like the anonymous GM. Although I doubt it'll be around for long, I think WWE is going to have a different GM taking over each week


----------



## Black Widow (Jul 3, 2014)

Créole Heat said:


> Would make sense if the Anonymous gm is really Triple H and he makes things even worse for everyone so Cena has to regrettably reinstate him. Then you can have Triple H reveal that it was him all along. But, I doubt they are smart enough to do this.


:clap Great idea.This is exactly what they should do,but you're absolutely right,they are not smart enough.I don't see them coming with anything else,but crap.:side:


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

It was either watch Raw or go to sleep for me. I chose sleep. Seems like I made the right choice. Oh well, at least it wasn't Vickie. I'd take a bag of horse poop as the Raw GM over her.


----------



## Melrose92 (Apr 16, 2013)

I remember i during my 8+ year break i tried to watch again during the anonymous gm angle.. i watched 3 raws and called it a day again. Please leave this shit.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

I'm not gonna complain cause I just wanted to see the authority fuck off, but surely they could have thought of something better then the fucking anonymous Raw GM again?

No idea what to expect from it now.


----------



## GNR4LIFE (Dec 27, 2012)

I'm confused. If JBL is suppose to be a heel, why would he be against the Anonymous GM?


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

I really think this is only going to be one week....I have to admit I loved this, however it kinda isn't Anonymous since we know its Hornswoggle, unless we have a new Anonymous e-mail freak lol


----------



## Fandanceboy (Apr 10, 2013)

Hopefully they get rid of the laptop soon and bring in Brad Maddox


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

I hope Edge comes out at the beginning of Raw next week and finishes the job he started with that laptop and then announces himself as the GM for the night.


----------



## Terminator GR (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks a lot stinger fpalm


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

GNR4LIFE said:


> I'm confused. If JBL is suppose to be a heel, why would he be against the Anonymous GM?


JBL does a face-heel-face turn about 4 times a match


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

The ending to RAW was absoloutlely terrible last night, they could have ended it with chaos or introduce a legit GM, even a Sting appearence but no they give you the most anti climatic option..... They bring back the freaking Computer which was one of the low points of this company.


----------



## henrymark (Apr 11, 2012)

JBL throwing his pen up in disgust and then face palming needs to be a gif :mark:


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

AyrshireBlue said:


> JBL does a face-heel-face turn about 4 times a match


He's the Big Show of commentating.


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

I give it two or three weeks maximum before they come up with a real General Manager. Whoever that is, him crushing the "Anonymous GM" will generate a decent pop. They can also put over a random heel by exposing him as the "Anonymous GM".


----------



## Terminator GR (Oct 3, 2007)

ErickRowan_Fan said:


> I give it two or three weeks maximum before they come up with a real General Manager. Whoever that is, him crushing the "Anonymous GM" will generate a decent pop. They can also put over a random heel by exposing him as the "Anonymous GM".


Im afraid we are in for another whole year of anonymous gm crap.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

Only way to save this angle is to have Ambrose go ape shit on the computer


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

RAW hasn't been the same ever since Eric Bischoff was removed from GM. What a shame.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

WWE could have the real Anonymous GM Hornswoggle and Hornswoggle never been or has nothing to do with GM but only cover for real Anonymous GM...


----------



## dexterkim (Apr 23, 2012)

henrymark said:


> JBL throwing his pen up in disgust and then face palming needs to be a gif :mark:


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

It's shit like this that make me realize that there is a SOLID chance that nothing will come from Ziggler's win at SS.


----------



## FourthHorsemen (Jun 1, 2014)

I miss the Authority already cause I hate this Anonymous GM crap. Guess I'll take a break from wrestling for awhile to spare the internet of my whining


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

What if Barrett is the REAL anonymous GM? Remember "the bigger picture" he talked about in his Nexus days, years later he's actually the GM haha. Honestly though Barrett would make an awesome GM, give him something to do while he isn't Wrestling.


----------



## The Sharpshooter (Nov 15, 2013)

I'm not sure what the outcry is about. The WWE are obviously having weekly GMs - I'm sure you can tolerate the anonymous GM for one episode of Raw.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

It all makes sense now. The Authority being in power was the only thing keeping the Anon GM at bay but with Trips and Steph "out of power", Anon GM has found a way back in and will now submit to us endless months of torture and special guest hosts. 

SAVE.US.AUTHORITY

BTW, the Anon GM was Michael Cole all along.


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne (May 12, 2009)

The only thing I can think that makes a modicum of sense, even if it's not good at all, is it being revealed as Stephanie and the idea is she wants the fans to be so angered by the Anonymous GM that they want the authority back, and she is rumbled in doing so very, very quickly.

I felt honestly more intrigued than I have done in a good while, that ending segment though... Wow.


----------



## KingofKings1281 (Mar 31, 2008)

Without having read the bitching in this thread, I just found it to be outright hilarious that my friend predicted this five minutes before it happened. "What would be fucking funny is if that dumbass computer made a comeback as GM". I replied with "That would be dumb as fuck. They already revealed the midget as the GM". Sure enough...


----------



## Timpatriot (Dec 4, 2013)

I've got a feeling it'll be a short lived angle and the GM won't be anonymous for long. At least that's what I hoping for, If that's the case I'm okay with it


----------



## Culebra75 (Feb 22, 2013)

Oh lord lol, they're told to act like that. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Snake Plissken said:


> What if Barrett is the REAL anonymous GM? Remember "the bigger picture" he talked about in his Nexus days, years later he's actually the GM haha. Honestly though Barrett would make an awesome GM, give him something to do while he isn't Wrestling.


I would mark the fuck out.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

They already revealed that Hornswoggle was behind the laptop...so why are they presenting it like he's a mystery again? 

I don't even know anymore. I tuned into see some kind of follow up with Sting, and I get this. 

OK, I didn't expect Sting to actually be on the show, but SOME kind of follow up would have been nice. An pretaped interview? A vignette package announcing when he would show next? SOMETHING! Nope all we get is "Oh yeah he was here last night....COMPUTER TIME!"


----------



## KingofKings1281 (Mar 31, 2008)

Also, my theory was Grumpy Cat is the new GM and she just fell asleep on the send button at the end of the show.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

That ending was awful, just awful. 

Vince really needs to step down, he's tapped out creatively at this stage.


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

It's probably only for next week, since it's "Cyber Monday". Let's hope they have someone revealed at the end of the show cause otherwise this is gonna drag like hell.


----------



## Steve-a-maniac (Sep 2, 2013)

The Anonymous GM has neither the time nor the inclination to explain himself to people who rise and sleep under the sports entertainment that he provides, and then question the manner in which he provides it. He would rather you just said thank you. Or lace up a pair of boots and take a bump. Either way, he doesn't give a damn what you think you're entitled to! :HHH2


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

Are they fucking kidding me with this shit?


----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)

Good God RAW was just too stupid for words last night. The first hour was great and then it went down the $#!++er at an astonishing rate. Re-upped my sub for Survivor Series, and after last night's nonsense, immediately canceled. Not gonna part with another dime of my hard earned cash just to be insulted. Way to piss all over the goodwill built up on Sunday.


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

You mean Daniel Bryan being pure gold right? I'd rather have him run it allllll


----------



## LSF45 (May 2, 2014)

Sigh... Let's hope this is a one off with an actual reveal at the end.

It's like WWE just continues to kick it's viewers in the nuts...


----------



## KastellsPT (Nov 20, 2014)

Agains this Anonymous GM thing? Looks like we are in 2011 again.


----------



## WalkingInMemphis (Jul 7, 2014)

I missed the Anonymous GM era and judging from the complaints, it looks like I didn't miss anything. I fell asleep in the 3rd hour, looks like I didn't miss much there either. I might watch next week, but it looks like I might be done with RAW/WWE for now.


----------



## nogginthenog (Mar 30, 2008)

I'm hoping this is just a gimmick for the cyber monday thing and then it will be gone again.

Cole kinda has to be heel for it to work, so i can't see where it would fit in any more if they keep it either.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

I really hope this isn't a permanent thing, I can't bear the thought of having to go through it again.


----------



## WM17 (May 19, 2014)

I'll gladly take HHH and Steph back over this anonymous GM thing again.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

nogginthenog said:


> I'm hoping this is just a gimmick for the cyber monday thing and then it will be gone again.
> 
> Cole kinda has to be heel for it to work, so i can't see where it would fit in any more if they keep it either.


Cole is so annoying that he´s a heel by default.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

KingLobos said:


> I am officially done with WWE. I have gone on record as stating The Anonymous GM is the worst storyline EVER in this company's history. And now they have brought it back, I am done. Fuck this company.


:clap
Ok, buddy, see you next Monday. :vince2


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

it is just one week !
just like bryan yesterday!
but again people here always overacting!


----------



## tducey (Apr 12, 2011)

Rather they go with a rotating list of GM's, have a different legend there each week for a couple months and then in January have Vince come back and choose 1.


----------



## QWERTYOP (Jun 6, 2013)

My only hope is that it's a one week only thing.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://prowrestling.net/article.php?WWE-News-Raw-concept-and-guest-GM-announced-39891



> WWE announced that Monday's Raw will carry the "Cyber Monday" theme. The guest general manager will be the Anonymous General Manager.


most likely just Guest GM for next week since its Cyber Monday and RAW doing a theme on that

Guest GM era is back


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Thank god, I might've tuned out if the Anonyomous GM was here to stay.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

I knew this was going to happen. They gave us a Daniel Bryan for the 1st week, but I KNEWWw in my heart that BULLSHIT like Anonymous GM, Hornswoggle, Guest Hosts and Teddy Long and their long boring and unfunny comedy segments are going to happen alll over again. One of the reason why I was so against Triple H and Steph leaving.

Raw shows will suck from now on. I just really hope Triple H and Stephanie are not gone for a long time.

EDIT: Oh yea its a one night thing only ofcourse. The week after that they will bring someone like Larry the cable guy to run Raw as a Guest Host GM BS. Authority storyline gave the RAW shows more of a serious tone to it. Now its going to be disney land all over again.


----------



## Sekai no Kana (May 11, 2014)

Of all things to end Raw with, god damn. That was just bad, and wasn't the Anonyomous GM supposed to be Hornswaggle?

What was the point of bringing that shit back when we already know who it is? 

This fucking company.


----------



## Federation Bhoy (Jul 18, 2011)

Id say this was little more than a joke for the serious new GM. One will be revealed soon, this isnt the plan for now i wouldnt think


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

What is a "cyber monday"? WWE YOU HAVE FANS FROM ALL OVER THE WORLD STOP TRYING TO ONLY APPEAL TO CABLE GUY'S MURICA


----------



## Achilles (Feb 27, 2014)

Sure glad that they replaced Triple H and Stephanie with a freakin' laptop. :allen1


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

BruceLeGorille said:


> What is a "cyber monday"? WWE YOU HAVE FANS FROM ALL OVER THE WORLD STOP TRYING TO ONLY APPEAL TO CABLE GUY'S MURICA


It'll probably be like the Cyber Sunday ppv, where the fans pick either the stipulation or opponents for the matches. Least I think, fuck knows what Vince is thinking.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

As soon as i heard that sound i was ready to jump off my roof into a woodchipper. This company. :clap bravo Vince, manages to make us go nuts with the debut of a legend the night before, manages to make the company sink low as fuck again the night after.
fpalm


----------



## bADaSSaTTiTuDE (Sep 30, 2014)

yeah this shit is retarded as fuck. Especially when they made it revealed that hornswoggle was the supposed anonymous GM.

What do they think we forgot about that retarded bull shit?

my God that ending to RAW was ONE OF THE WORST endings I've seen.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Yeah, the anonymous GM was a great angle last time around


:side:


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

So what about Smackdown? Are we getting an Anonymous Smackdown GM too, or is someone else going to run that show?


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

WalkingInMemphis said:


> I missed the Anonymous GM era and judging from the complaints, it looks like I didn't miss anything. I fell asleep in the 3rd hour, looks like I didn't miss much there either. I might watch next week, but it looks like I might be done with RAW/WWE for now.


Basically that laptop and podium were out there literally every week making that stupid received message noise then Cole would say the exact same lines every week... "May I have your attention please?" "...and I quote". 

It dragged on forever with a lot of hype surrounding the reveal. In the end, it was Hornswoggle.

I stopped watching the product during this time. It was really bad.

This will only be short term garbage to troll us.


----------



## tylermoxreigns (Aug 8, 2013)

Pretty much this


----------



## Sugar/Sucre (Nov 25, 2014)

I thought he was just a guest owner like Daniel Bryan was this week.


----------



## Diavolo (Dec 22, 2013)

When I thought WWE was getting on track again they just go off road again....


----------



## Worldbreaker (Nov 13, 2014)

Diavolo said:


> When I thought WWE was getting on track again they just go off road again....


It seems to be the routine with them. One minute they're on fire then the next minute a cool-down. Makes me glad I just stick with NXT


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

Lazy lazy lazy creative. I was so incredibly excited for Raw last night, got super pumped when Bryan came on, then after the show ended, I felt compelled/excited for the next Raw like I have been the past couple months .....back to thinking....well hopefully this one is good, can't be as bad as the last....then end up telling myself that every fucking week.


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

the last time the anonymous general manager was revealed it was hornswoggle, i bet they will do the same stupid shit again and have it be the bunny.


----------



## KastellsPT (Nov 20, 2014)

El Torito as GM. :maury


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

I think Raw with Daniel Bryan in charge and the faces running the asylum was suppose to be really good.

Then when Cole gets the email it was suppose to be a "the good times aren't gonna last" type feeling. It didn't work too well because Raw wasn't that interesting.

The way the email was phrased makes it sound like the anonymous general manager will be in charge for next week only. Or 2-3 weeks tops to be consistent with what Triple H said at the beginning of the show about us wanting the Authority back. I do believe this will lead to Rollins vs Cena at TLC where if Rollins wins the Authority is back and if Cena wins some other face (Sting?) is in charge. Because otherwise I don't see the point in making the fans miss a heel stable unless they plan on returning as faces.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

They should have just had Barrett as GM he would have been great.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

bADaSSaTTiTuDE said:


> yeah this shit is retarded as fuck. Especially when they made it revealed that hornswoggle was the supposed anonymous GM.
> 
> What do they think we forgot about that retarded bull shit?
> 
> my God that ending to RAW was ONE OF THE WORST endings I've seen.


Wasn't hornswoggle also revealed as Vince's son after Kennedy left/was fired?


----------



## TCcarnage (May 23, 2014)

Maybe they'll make the anonymous GM ending better this time..


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

it could be a new anonymous gm... it is anonymous you know.

can't wait for it to be revealed as vince mcmahondow. his brilliant plan to take over wwe from the shadows while distracting everyone by being the miz's "stunt double" has worked _perfectly._ the man is a genius, he just needed some time to find the shattered anonymous gm laptop, put it back together (yeah stone cold left it in pieces but damien, again, _is_ a genius), and hack dat shit. bow down to him.


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

I thought it was hilarious. It's gonna be funny watching fans piss and moan about it every week again.


----------



## mr21gf (Apr 12, 2013)

I would rather have HHH do a pointless 30 minute promo that goes nowhere than this bullshit...


----------



## 256097 (Aug 11, 2013)

We are almost getting into WCW 2000/2001 levels of bad decision making now.


----------



## Black Widow (Jul 3, 2014)

squeelbitch said:


> the last time the anonymous general manager was revealed it was hornswoggle, i bet they will do the same stupid shit again and have it be the bunny.


Oh God! fpalm




birthday_massacre said:


> Wasn't hornswoggle also revealed as Vince's son after Kennedy left/was fired?


Yeah,they always use Hornswoggle when they don't have other idea.:side: Later Finlay was revealed as his father and we never find out who is Vince's real son,it was dropped.


----------



## NXT83 (Jun 19, 2014)

*"May I have your attention PLLAAAYYYSSSEEE??"*

Can't believe they are doing the Anonymous Raw GM again. Was the last time not awful enough?
Plus we have to sit through that round headed chode Michael Cole reading out the emails. 
"Can I have your attention PLLAAAYYYSSEE??" ARGH!!
I wonder if we'll get a good resolution to Anonymous Raw GM MK 2?
Na it'll probably be the Bunny...:cole:vince2:vince5:vince$


----------



## MH936788 (Apr 27, 2014)

*Re: "May I have your attention PLLAAAYYYSSSEEE??"*

As long as he's not heel again.

Heel Cole is unsufferable.


----------



## Weezy the WWF Fan (Aug 11, 2013)

*Re: "May I have your attention PLLAAAYYYSSSEEE??"*

I actually enjoyed Heel Cole. He played the part really well, getting the fans to dislike him. I applaud him. Though I think one run as a heel is good enough.

P. S.: I'm a Cole Miner!


----------



## NXT83 (Jun 19, 2014)

*Re: "May I have your attention PLLAAAYYYSSSEEE??"*

Cole is insufferable full stop. Wish he'd fuck off.


----------



## BigRedMonster47 (Jul 19, 2013)

squeelbitch said:


> the last time the anonymous general manager was revealed it was hornswoggle, i bet they will do the same stupid shit again and have it be the bunny.


Oh god now you've said that you've got me thinking? fpalm


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

ShowStopper said:


> Tonight should have been about Ziggler and Sting.
> 
> Instead, Sting was nowhere to be found and Ziggler was in a meaningless tag match wrestling two guys that aren't even wrestlers anymore.
> 
> Great follow-up, WWE.


I was at least expecting a view of Sting in the rafters. But he must be on a very limited contract. We probably won't see him until the next PPV.


----------



## tornado21 (Sep 5, 2012)

deepelemblues said:


> it could be a new anonymous gm... it is anonymous you know.
> 
> can't wait for it to be revealed as vince mcmahondow. his brilliant plan to take over wwe from the shadows while distracting everyone by being the miz's "stunt double" has worked _perfectly._ the man is a genius, he just needed some time to find the shattered anonymous gm laptop, put it back together (yeah stone cold left it in pieces but damien, again, _is_ a genius), and hack dat shit. bow down to him.


:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:bow:bow


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Surely it's got to be Sting, right?*


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

I thought last night's RAW was underwhelming. That ending to Survivor Series was epic and to have the RAW after that, it felt underwhelming. It was good to see Daniel Bryan and I thought Harper and Ambrose put on a good match, but that's about it.


----------



## im_THAT_legend (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: "May I have your attention PLLAAAYYYSSSEEE??"*

The rock is the gm


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: "May I have your attention PLLAAAYYYSSSEEE??"*

I've said it once and I'll say it again:

Anonymous GM > Triple H droning on for 20 minutes every week. At least with Cole, he'll say something for like a minute and be done.


----------



## 3ddie93 (Aug 16, 2013)

*Re: "May I have your attention PLLAAAYYYSSSEEE??"*

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/1491018-anonymous-gm-again-really.html


----------



## DoctorDeuce (Aug 1, 2007)

*Re: "May I have your attention PLLAAAYYYSSSEEE??"*

*I like heel cole, and i think the Anonymous Raw gm is a funny angle.
however, i didnt like the way it ended wif hornswoggle!
i dont think this'll last long, the authority will prolly b bak in charge again.
mayb after wrestlemania. [][] HHH vs Sting [][]*


----------



## WWE_Ultrastar (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: "May I have your attention PLLAAAYYYSSSEEE??"*

It's just sheer laziness from WWE. They couldn't be bothered getting an actual GM, so they'll just get Cole to read out the wishes of the booking team.

A really boring and annoying idea recycled from 4 years ago when nobody enjoyed it.

I wasn't a huge fan of the authority and their long promos, but my concern with them going out of power was that something like this may happen. To be honest, I think I'd prefer the authority to this, and that is saying something!


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: "May I have your attention PLLAAAYYYSSSEEE??"*

I don't like how they are acting like this is a big mystery who the anonymous Raw GM is. I guess they think the WWE fans bad memories because they already revealed the computer GM is Hornswogle.


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: "May I have your attention PLLAAAYYYSSSEEE??"*

Where is Edge when we need him.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: "May I have your attention PLLAAAYYYSSSEEE??"*

At least heel cole doesn't pander everyone


----------



## Kfchicken (Sep 5, 2012)

The raw gm said that next week is "cyber Monday"

This anonymous crap seems like it'll knly be a one week deal


----------



## Barry Horowitz (Oct 31, 2013)

Kfchicken said:


> The raw gm said that next week is "cyber Monday"
> 
> This anonymous crap seems like it'll knly be a one week deal


This is what I'm hoping. That this was just a teaser to bring us in to see who is going to be presented as GM next week. Maybe somebody who couldn't make it to the arena yesterday :shrug


----------



## Godofgods (Jan 14, 2014)

what happened at the end of raw? i saw as cole got up to the computer then my recording stopped /grin


----------



## Kfchicken (Sep 5, 2012)

Godofgods said:


> what happened at the end of raw? i saw as cole got up to the computer then my recording stopped /grin


http://youtu.be/bHoj8XaBjTM


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

Partial Source: The Wrestling Observer

There were many last-minute decisions made to the script for RAW last night. At one point on the RAW pre-show, it was revealed that John Cena would name the new RAW General Manager during the broadcast. However, WWE changed their minds at the last minute and announced the Board of Directors would make the announcement.

At the end of the episode, the Anonymous RAW General Manager made his (or her) return. The reason for this is because they are still debating on who they want to play the full-time role and it hadn’t been decided as of yesterday.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Didn't read the thread but I really wish Stone Cold would return and wreck that laptop again.


----------



## Godofgods (Jan 14, 2014)

Kfchicken said:


> http://youtu.be/bHoj8XaBjTM


thank you'

and wtf was with that last bit of that computer sound over and over?


----------



## max314 (Jan 10, 2012)

Wasn't the Anonymous GM revealed to be Hornswoggle?











Anyway, the real question here is: "Does this mean that Cole is a heel again?"

If so, then:


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

max314 said:


> Wasn't the Anonymous GM revealed to be Hornswoggle?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That "gif" won't show up because of the curse word being censored, max. 

But I understand your feeling...


----------



## max314 (Jan 10, 2012)

glenwo2 said:


> That "gif" won't show up because of the curse word being censored, max.


Rectified.

Thanks


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

it was horrible the first time around so why not do it again? makes sense to me. this is going to be one of their "deliberately cringe-worthy" bits. you know the ones they really think are good, but everyone completely hates. they then rewrite history and act like it was bad on purpose to annoy us.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

morris3333 said:


> Partial Source: The Wrestling Observer
> 
> There were many last-minute decisions made to the script for RAW last night. At one point on the RAW pre-show, it was revealed that John Cena would name the new RAW General Manager during the broadcast. However, WWE changed their minds at the last minute and announced the Board of Directors would make the announcement.
> 
> At the end of the episode, the Anonymous RAW General Manager made his (or her) return. The reason for this is because they are still debating on who they want to play the full-time role and it hadn’t been decided as of yesterday.


vince loves to make it up two minutes before raw starts every week. works out so well like 10% of the time.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

:lmao


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Why does Cena get to pick the new GM? He wasn't even the sole survivor.

I sense some favoritism...


----------



## Stadhart (Jan 25, 2009)

Bigg Hoss said:


> Dem botching email sound effects.


Cole's reaction was gold to that :lmao:lmao

he gets loads of hate on here but he is hilarious in situations like that as he doesn't take himself too seriously


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner (Mar 19, 2012)

I must be one of the only people who marked for the Raw GM return.

As much as i love D-Bry i don't want him ruined by doing the GM spot week in week out and i don't see who else would be worthy of coming on screen every week with the ability to pull it off successfully. The only person who could pull it off would be Shane and we all know that ain't happening anytime soon.

The way i see it the WWE need HHH and Steph on screen with their stable as it really is best for business in terms of the overall quality of the product.

The Anonymous Raw GM will do for now though. Plus it's easy to hate on Cole so him going back to his Miz Douchey days isn't the worst idea.


----------



## CellWaters (Sep 26, 2014)

So is Hornswoggle the GM? Or is it an entirely new Anonymous RAW GM? Or do they not even care, and they haven't put that much thought into it.

I think the BEST move they can make is to have the Anonymous RAW GM confront Hornswoggle, claim it's NEVER been him. And that it's the same one as before.

What they will probably do, they'll never acknowledge it. Making you wonder - is it Hornswoggle? Is it a new Anonymous RAW GM? Or what.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

it's the person who's been the real anonymous gm all along - dixie carter.


----------



## SnoopSystem (Aug 8, 2012)

At least the computer can't interfere in matches the way Triple H or Stephanie McMahon or Kane did. But then again...the computer could pay some heels to do the interfering.


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

deepelemblues said:


> it's the person who's been the real anonymous gm all along - dixie carter.


:lol

In all seriousness though, I was just talking about the Anonymous Raw GM with my boyfriend and we were joking that he would probably come back and low and behold....I never cared for it much and I don't care for Michael Cole heel or face but I guess something needs to run the show.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

Stadhart said:


> Cole's reaction was gold to that :lmao:lmao
> 
> he gets loads of hate on here but he is hilarious in situations like that as he doesn't take himself too seriously


yeah, he's a regular eddie murphy from the 80's.

the worst part about the anon gm is the painfully long camera time we get on cole as he takes his time to slowly put on his glasses and say "can i have your attention?", yada yada yada, and "and i quote...". that's what makes it so fucking horrible. as soon as everyone here's the email sound effect, we all groan knowing we're going to have to endure that annoying shit. fuck this. it's so bad.


----------



## Barack Lesnar (Aug 15, 2014)

Stadhart said:


> Cole's reaction was gold to that :lmao:lmao
> 
> he gets loads of hate on here but he is hilarious in situations like that as he doesn't take himself too seriously


Wonder who got yelled at for that one after the show went off the air


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

As long as its a one-time thing because its CYBER MONDAY... well.. fine. Its like debuting The New Day on Black Friday. Someone just being too clever by half.


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

Stadhart said:


> Cole's reaction was gold to that :lmao:lmao
> 
> he gets loads of hate on here but he is hilarious in situations like that as he doesn't take himself too seriously


Cena too. He was going for some shouting or so when he got to the ropes but it started to botch right when he opened his mouth, and you can see how he can´t hold it.


----------

